
Show HN: Server Hunter - ServerHunter
https://www.serverhunter.com/
======
app4soft
> _JavaScript is disabled._

> _Please note that our website requires JavaScript to operate correctly. For
> more information, follow these instructions or contact your system
> administrator._

Could you make it usable with disabled JavaScript?

~~~
ServerHunter
I'm afraid it's unlikely we'll spend the considerable amount of development
time required to make this happen.

The vast majority of websites requires JavaScript nowadays, including the
websites of the providers we feature on our website.

------
dangerface
This is great and covers so many different ways to filter, but I was looking
for cheap vps and seen that most of them are nat, can you put in a filter for
non-nat and non-ipv6-only.

~~~
ServerHunter
Sorry for the delay, this is possible now :)
[https://www.serverhunter.com/?search=55B-99F-13A](https://www.serverhunter.com/?search=55B-99F-13A)

------
ServerHunter
Easily browse over 13,000+ virtual and dedicated servers offered by hundreds
of hosting providers to find your perfect server at the lowest price
available.

------
DKnoll
Cool to see LunaNode near the top. They're a great host. Cheap, responsive and
reliable. Been using them for years.

~~~
ServerHunter
Happy to hear that! :)

~~~
DKnoll
Just a heads up, for the OS section you are capitalising CentOS like 'CentOs.'
The S should be capital as well. Cheers.

~~~
ServerHunter
Good catch! We've just fixed it and it should be showing 'CentOS' now. Thanks
for noticing. Cheers. :)

